# Regex



## mdoemli (4. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich eine Längenbeschränkung für regex unter Java?

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Roar (4. Apr 2005)

nicht dass ich wüsste, aber in den speicher sollte der string schon pasxen


----------



## mdoemli (5. Apr 2005)

Ok,

danke


----------

